
Show HN: We built a platform for developers to build with real-time civic data - bmckim
https://municipal.systems/explore
======
bmckim
Hey everyone! We’ve been working closely with cities for the last two years to
build a uniform hub for their data, and we’re excited to finally unveil the
developer side to the world. We’re aiming to provide the world’s civic data in
one place, in real-time, and with a simple uniform API. Instead of wrangling a
grab bag of flat files for each place you want to build for, you can use a
single endpoint to get consistent/quality data at any geographic scale, and
work with any city in the world. If you aren’t a developer, you can use this
to explore what’s going on in the physical world around you. There’s still a
lot of work to do, and you can find our roadmap here:
[https://municipal.systems/roadmap](https://municipal.systems/roadmap) (Let us
know if you want to see anything sooner!)

~~~
reconbot
This is really awesome. For NYC what data is actually real time?

~~~
bmckim
Currently for NYC we have 311 issues, traffic incidents, traffic jams, air
measurements, transit stations and transit vehicles.

------
markivraknatap
Wow. This is great. I don't know yet what I would use it for but I always
wondered where I would get such data. Thanks. Keep hustling !

